# Anyone delt with a partner saw?



## vices (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm an interlock installer, i deal with cutoff saws quite abit... its always been stihl saws, the guy i work with just threw a partner k650 at my feet and said.. you can get it running, its yours. Its missing the engine block and was left sitting open for over a year, with nothing to protect it from the elements. The rust is surprizingly subtle "all things concidered". I'm having alot of trouble getting the flywheel off.. the nut on the crank shaft has been blasted with w-d for 2 days now... Is there something I dont know about the way this saw is built?, this is the first time i have had to deal with partner, I just dont wanna break nothing and end up spending way to much money on a pin or something... Thanks in advance for any replies.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vices (Nov 7, 2006)

*whoops..*

^^^ not missing the engine block... missing the cylinder head.. :tongue:


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Can you take an impact gun to the nut? I know thats what I do to tough crankshaft nuts.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

the cylinder and piston cost is about half the price of a new saw if it will pay for it self 
cool otherwise a poor investment the carb is also attached to the cylinder is it missing
as well the muffler and if those are missing id say its a boat anchor good luck


----------



## vices (Nov 7, 2006)

*thanks ...*

thanks for the replies guys.. I'm starting to wonder if the saw is worth the coin.. i got a friend getting me a cost for a new cylinder head, piston and muffler.. good call about the impact gun bobotech... didnt even cross my mind haha..


----------

